# odd slag glass thing?



## PhoenixBottles (Oct 19, 2019)

found this out digging today...any ideas?


----------



## embe (Oct 20, 2019)

Looks like part of an old ashtray or lighter combo, maybe Akro glass?


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jan 11, 2020)

PhoenixBottles said:


> View attachment 190631View attachment 190632View attachment 190633found this out digging today...any ideas?


Maybe a small glass insulator


----------



## shotdwn (Jan 11, 2020)

It is a lighter. It is missing the cord and element unit for lighting cigarettes.


----------



## Brewster113 (Jan 21, 2020)

That's exactly what it is. I have had the whole item and the way it worked was you would pick it up and turn it over to light the element. Sounds kinda not to safe if it got nocked over. A bunch of them on eBay under Akro Agate Lighter
Bruce


----------

